# Macro lens for Nikon D90?



## saab (May 18, 2011)

Hi, can you guys give me some advice as to which Macro lens to buy to photograph watches? I have a NikonD90. I was considering the Tamron SP AF60mm 1:1 or the 90mm version. Any other lenses you have in mind would be great, thanks!


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a Canon guy, so I can't help with specifics, although here are some thoughts. I use a Sigma 105 macro for my watch work, and that seems to be a good focal length. If your camera is a crop-sensor (APSC-sized) like mine, you might consider going with a 60mm, because with the smaller field of view it becomes a 78mm, which is close to a 85mm. That's a great focal length for portraits. I own Sigma (30mm & 105mm) and Tamron (11-16mm) lenses. I've no hesitation in using these as they have adequate image quality.


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

saab said:


> Hi, can you guys give me some advice as to which Macro lens to buy to photograph watches? I have a NikonD90. I was considering the Tamron SP AF60mm 1:1 or the 90mm version. Any other lenses you have in mind would be great, thanks!


Do you use old Nikkor Manual Focus lenses - if not try them

The old Nikkor 55mm f3.5 AI - it is a manual focus lens with great optics and you should be able to pick a good one up for less than $100

search the web and look at the comments - I an an "old" shooter and have used one for year and it produces great images when used on my D300

If you need AF that's another story but with Macros you usually have plenty of time to focus and frame - and probably use a tripod - so MF is easy

Good luck


----------



## saab (May 18, 2011)

Great suggestions, many thanks!


----------



## yk1michael (Jul 21, 2010)

If you havn't purchased anything yet and you are on a budget you could take a look at the the new Nikon DX format AFS 2.8 40mm. It's a standard focal length lens and it's plastic but it takes great close ups. Really good for watches and best of all, it's only about $240-$260 brand new. I've had good luck so far with this lens.


----------



## Hubris (Aug 21, 2011)

another consideration in lenses is how far you think you will go with your photography hobby. In my case I started out with a Nikon D80 body (which is DX) but I only bought FX lenses although they were more expensive. My thinking was that I would eventually graduate to an FX camera and the FX lenses would migrate much better than the DX. I now have a D700 body and am glad. Not sure what your budget is but the Nikon 105mm is a great macro lens!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

DragonDan said:


> If your camera is a crop-sensor (APSC-sized) like mine, you might consider going with a 60mm, because with the smaller field of view it becomes a 78mm, which is close to a 85mm. That's a great focal length for portraits. I own Sigma (30mm & 105mm) and Tamron (11-16mm) lenses. I've no hesitation in using these as they have adequate image quality.


The small sensor is great for shooting telephoto, but for portraits and macro, you're constrained to still having to use "traditional" focal lengths if you want to preserve the classical look of a 105mm lens. Even though it's a cropped sensor, you don't get the change in perspective according to the perceived focal length change. If you shoot with a 60 on a full frame and crop it down, it's the same shot as on a small sensor with the same 60mm lens, not the perspective of a 90mm lens.

I believe that with your D90, you will have to get an AF lens to get full matrix metering (or something like that). My father has a 90mm Sigma or Tokina macro lens (I'll have to verify with him), but he's got some fantastic shots. I use an OLD vivitar manual focus 100mm macro lens from the early 80s that I've shot on my film gear (F3, F100, FM2, etc.) and I've continued to use it after switching to digital (D200, now a D700). Unlike a lot of applications, true macro lenses tend to be super sharp regardless of the manufacturer whereas a lot of the "standard" zoom glass is soft when you start looking at 3rd party brands.

Also keep in mind that if you want to shoot with higher amounts of magnification a longer focal length will give you greater working distance from the front element of your lens to the subject. This is a factor when working with skittish subjects and it also becomes important when trying to light a subject. If you want to shoot really close up with a shorter focal length, often your subject will be so close to the lens that it ends up in the shadow of the camera.

There are ways to get fairly close with a standard lens - most zooms have a "macro mode" or you can get some close up filters. For close up filters, it's worth spending the extra cash for the multi-element versions (I think Canon still makes then, Nikon hasn't for a long time). Your D90 will have enough resolution that you will be able to crop your image as well. If you want to get really close up, there's really no substitute for a macro lens, but remember that your image is only as good as the light on your subject. Also, make sure you've got a good, stable tripod setup!

Good luck with your shooting!

-*****


----------



## Kasanova (Nov 20, 2011)

Nikon AF-S 105mm f/2.8 VR Micro-NIKKOR would be your best choice. I am using it on the D90 without any disappointed.


----------



## elliowb (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd suggest the Sigma 150mm EX (non-OS) lens. I have a D90 as well and choose the Sigma as my macro for a couple of reasons. It is absolutely TACK sharp (even wide open). It's also reasonably fast and makes a nice medium telephoto lens (I do some nature photography as well). Finally, as a macro, it allows you to have some distance from your subject (very helpful for shooting insects or butterflies, etc.). Check out this review of the lens: Sigma Lens: Primes - Sigma 150mm f/2.8 EX DG HSM APO Macro (Tested) - SLRgear.com!

It runs about 500 lightly used or around 7 for a new copy.

-- Bill


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I came here to post the same question for my Canon T1i but these answers have pointed me in right direction. Thanks for the help guys...

RS


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

If you would like to experiment with a lens before buying, or get the use of one that might be normally out of your budget, LensRentals.com - Rent Canon, Nikon, Olympus, or Sony Lenses has a selection for all the major cameras.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone used this site? I am interested in trying out some of the lenses!



George Riemer said:


> If you would like to experiment with a lens before buying, or get the use of one that might be normally out of your budget, LensRentals.com - Rent Canon, Nikon, Olympus, or Sony Lenses has a selection for all the major cameras.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

J_Hack said:


> Anyone used this site? I am interested in trying out some of the lenses!


Check with your local (pro) camera store. Most shops have a rental program, and usually have some sort of rebate if you choose to buy a new lens afterward.


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

I am also a D90 shooter and looking for a Macro. Are the macro converter rings any good?


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

strongblackcoffee said:


> I am also a D90 shooter and looking for a Macro. Are the macro converter rings any good?


You mean extension rings? They are OK, but come with limitations... I don't know if Nikon has made any that maintain full electronic connection to the lens, so you may likely lose autofocus, metering, and I'm not positive but there are likely further complications with the G lens system (no aperture ring). Also, with more extension you get more magnification but at the expense of losing a lot of light and having a razor thin depth of field. In addition to this, camera shake can become problematic at higher magnifications as well.

There are a couple creative options: You can try mounting a lens backward onto your existing lens (I believe it works best with 2 prime lenses). There are coupling rings to do this, but I ended up knocking the glass out of a couple filter rings and glueing them together. You can also pick up some close up filters, but if you are picky about your images, and i'm going to guess that you are if you have a D90, then make sure to send the extra bucks on ones with multiple elements that are multi-coated. Nikon stopped making these a long time ago, but I believe Canon still does. You just have to make sure to get the right size for the lens you plan on using. Sorry if that seemed obvious.

I'll do some homework and get back to you on the reverse lens coupling thing. I think there's a section on that in John Shaw's Closeups in Nature Photography. I've got it around here somewhere, but I'm in the middle of a move so it could be anywhere


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

***** said:


> You mean extension rings? They are OK, but come with limitations... I don't know if Nikon has made any that maintain full electronic connection to the lens, so you may likely lose autofocus, metering, and I'm not positive but there are likely further complications with the G lens system (no aperture ring). Also, with more extension you get more magnification but at the expense of losing a lot of light and having a razor thin depth of field. In addition to this, camera shake can become problematic at higher magnifications as well.
> 
> There are a couple creative options: You can try mounting a lens backward onto your existing lens (I believe it works best with 2 prime lenses). There are coupling rings to do this, but I ended up knocking the glass out of a couple filter rings and glueing them together. You can also pick up some close up filters, but if you are picky about your images, and i'm going to guess that you are if you have a D90, then make sure to send the extra bucks on ones with multiple elements that are multi-coated. Nikon stopped making these a long time ago, but I believe Canon still does. You just have to make sure to get the right size for the lens you plan on using. Sorry if that seemed obvious.
> 
> I'll do some homework and get back to you on the reverse lens coupling thing. I think there's a section on that in John Shaw's Closeups in Nature Photography. I've got it around here somewhere, but I'm in the middle of a move so it could be anywhere


Thanks for the info!

Looking forward to what you dig out 

And good luck with the move.

Mike


----------

